# How to determine one's RAM voltage?



## Gloomanoid (Nov 14, 2018)

I have been playing with my memory frequency from 2066 up to 2933 and I am wondering how to check whether the voltage rises with the frequency.
The problem is - SPD only has information about 2066 with 1.2V and 3200 (XMP) with 1.35V.
So is there a way to find out what voltage is used by my motherboard for frequencies between 2066 and 3200?


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 14, 2018)

Aida 64.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2018)

Motherboard BIOS should show what voltage is being used. Although with no specs listed, it is hard to say where to look.


----------



## infrared (Nov 14, 2018)

Aida 64 or HWInfo _should _tell you the voltage, provided the motherboard reports it. But I can tell you it won't change automatically with frequency, it'll either be stock 1.2 or whatever xmp wants to set, otherwise you need to set the voltage yourself.

The only way to know what voltage your ram needs for sure is to run a stability tester like Memtest64/memtest86+/HCI Memtest/Aida stability tester etc.. Lower your voltage a little at a time, repeat test, keep going until you get some errors. I'd recomend using memtest86+ initially since you can get it in the ballpark while not risking any data corruption when you end up with instability (it runs from a bootable usb drive). Once you hit some errors, up the voltage slightly and do a more thorough test. It's a similar process for overclocking and tuning timings.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 14, 2018)

if you set it to xmp and then change the frequency,the voltage is that of xmp profile
if you disable xmp and then change, you're are doing it on stock voltage.
the voltage can't just change with frequency.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> the voltage can't just change with frequency.



VDIMM voltage....correct, but it will jack up the VCCIO and VCCSA


----------



## Gloomanoid (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the info - I have updated my system specs.

One of the reasons I was asking is that my motherboard's BIOS does not allow me to set either the CPU's or RAM's to anything other than Auto or +0.Something_Voltage so I was wondering if this Auto could change with the frequency...


----------



## hat (Nov 14, 2018)

Nah, Auto usually means it uses whatever it's told. In the case of memory, auto pulls the JEDEC settings, which are usually slow, crap timings and low voltage. High performance memory kits usually come with an XMP profile which would fill in the appropriate advertised settings (voltage, speed, timings).


----------



## Gloomanoid (Nov 14, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> if you set it to xmp and then change the frequency,the voltage is that of xmp profile
> if you disable xmp and then change, you're are doing it on stock voltage.
> the voltage can't just change with frequency.



Missed it - I guess that answers my question - thank You! 



sneekypeet said:


> VDIMM voltage....correct, but it will jack up the VCCIO and VCCSA



Can I have some clues for further reading?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2018)

Gloomanoid said:


> Missed it - I guess that answers my question - thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have some clues for further reading?



Sorry, but I know very little of how things work with AMD....I assumed Intel when I posted that bit.


----------

